# Quarterdeck Flag Pole



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

With a shoe string budget and some left over PVC and wood scrapes I came up with this jewel for the quarterdeck at work. We are going to rehab our spaces with new carpet, paint, etc soon and trying to start adding some decorations to spice things up a bit. 

The flag pole is 3" pvc for the center and 2" for the yard arms. All of the hardware came from Lowes. The base is just plywood, trimmed out a bit primed and painted. The F-18 is a cutout of from pine and painted with a command zapper. 

I got the idea from a smaller version I made to display when I set up the camper at the campsite. And yes I have a dedicated spot light to keep Old Glory lit up at night to ensure proper protocol. Enjoy!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

What I am envisioning is spectacular..... some actual pics might be nice...


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Now that the pics are up.... That looks real good! Very nice Job.... Better than what I envisioned.

ps.... sorry about the smart-alec comment.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

thegrgyle said:


> Now that the pics are up.... That looks real good! Very nice Job.... Better than what I envisioned.
> 
> ps.... sorry about the smart-alec comment.


 
Thanks and no worries.....I had a chuckle myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice job. Very patriotic.

Robert


----------

